# Tell me about pipe filters...



## JayCam (Jan 24, 2013)

So my first $20 pipe had a filter that became completely clogged after two bowls.

I promptly took it out and it's much easier to keep a good burn going and the smoke is thicker, tastier and richer... I imagine it's also more tarry and cancerous.

Who uses a filter on their pipe and why? Does it affect the taste? Does it reduce health risks?

Educate a newbie!

Cheers

Jay.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

What type of filter? The Savinelli balsas and the Medico/Grabow paper filters primarily are there to reduce moisture, which they tend to do. Between the two, I prefer the balsa filters. You can resuse the balsas several times, I don't myself. I wouldn't reuse the paper filters, but some do. The 9mm charcoal filters, popular with certain European brands, actually seem to filter the smoke and reduce moisutre at the same time. I only have one pipe that takes them. You are not required to use filters if you don't want to, but you may need to place a restrictor in that area as removing them will change the draw of the pipe and also create an area for moisture to condense.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've never had any trouble eliminating them from use in 9mm filter pipes, for example my Savinelli 120 Anni. Basically, my advice on filters consists of one word: no. I smoke the cobs without a filter, even when not using the Forever stem, and have no problems whatsoever. As a matter of fact, I'm doing so now! :smile:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I always remove them.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

they suck...


----------



## Krizzose (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a hard time calling the Savinelli balsa inserts "filters." To do so would suggest that smoke is forced through them like the medico filters that are sold with MM cobs or the 9mm charcoal filters. I'm sure some smoke does go through, but given that they are triangular in shape, there are three channels on each side of the balsa through which the smoke can flow unimpeded. As someone else mentioned, their primary purpose is wick out moisture. I don't really perceive much of a difference with the draw with my Savinnellis using the inserts or not. That being said, when I do use them, they are very wet when removed. I've never used one more than once, so I can't speak to that. 

Similarly, the Brigham maple inserts are even less of a filter, as there is hole through the middle of it that a pipe cleaner can pass through. I have a couple of Brighams, and I usually don't use the inserts because the draw seems a little tight to me, but I like the idea.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Krizzose said:


> I have a hard time calling the Savinelli balsa inserts "filters." To do so would suggest that smoke is forced through them like the medico filters that are sold with MM cobs or the 9mm charcoal filters.


The 6mm Medico filters will pass a regular pipe cleaner, so not so different from the Brigham in that respect. The balsa inserts seem okay, but it's just another thing to hassle with. I have two 9mm filer pipes that I smoke regularly and neither of them smokes wet, so the balsa filter is superfluous to the operation. They both are slightly more trouble to clean than a regular pipe, but I haven't found the filters helpful in that regard.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

from what I understand, the balsam filters do reduce the moister that builds up from the burning tobacco. I also understand that you would use a filter if your smoking some of the Nictine heavy blends, such as G&H ropes, twists. SG Brackin flake


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, many would agree that Savinelli balsa, Brigham maple and Medico/Grabow paper "filters" aren't technically filters. The 9mm carbon filters actually pass the smoke through the filter. Anyway, the best thing to do is try with and without the filters and decide which works best for you. In the end, they all seem to work as intended, it's just a matter of deciding whether they are of any benefit to your style of smoking.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

As a newbie, I made the decision to just take them out. I even take out the stingers. I have had very little problem with surprises on the inhale. What problems I had were early on. I don't know if I am doing something different/better with my loading/smoking technique, but I don't even think about leaving the filters in at this point. I always just take them out and start breaking it in.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

Only pieces I have that take filters are cobs. I pulled the filters right out and threw them away. Never had a single problem. I keep a cob in my bag as a daily smoker, and just have to be more thorough in cleaning it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Salty said:


> What problems I had were early on. I don't know if I am doing something different/better with my loading/smoking technique, but I don't even think about leaving the filters in at this point.


That's one of the main reasons I recommend obtaining a cob early, if not right away. Once you can pack a cob without a filter, you'll never be stumped.


----------



## Krizzose (Feb 28, 2012)

freestoke said:


> The 6mm Medico filters will pass a regular pipe cleaner, so not so different from the Brigham in that respect.


That just goes to show how many times I've used the Medico filters


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Krizzose said:


> That just goes to show how many times I've used the Medico filters


Yeah, I wasn't sure either, so I pulled one out of the basket and checked. I vaguely remembered being able to see through one, so I gave a pipe cleaner a go and it went through! Who knew? :lol:


----------



## JayCam (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies folks!

So I reckon I'll just keep on without a filter. Seems like a lot of extra hassle otherwise...

Jay


----------

